# Devastating diagnosis for my Dad



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

My Dad has received a diagnosis of Motor Neurone Disease ( ALS ) , this is the worst possible outcome . My family is devastated to say the least . My Grandmother died of this , so I am fully prepared how terrible this situation will become . Please think of my family at this difficult time . Sarah


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: Oh Sarah I am so sorry. I know exactly what that is and it is devastating :smcry: 

I hope he will be comfortable and be around the ones he loves. How terrible for you and your family to have to watch him go through this..
I don't know what to say , accept I am sorry and sendind prayers and heartfelt wishes


:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Sarah, I am so very sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family.
I am in a similar situation with my Dad and I know how it hurts.
I wish I were there in person to hug you but I am sending a hug and wishing you strength and peace to ease the sadness.
You have a whole family here for comfort, anytime.

Marsha


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Sarah, I am so so sorry... know I will be keeping your dad , you ,and your family in my prayers.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sarah, I am so sorry about your Dad. I will keep him in my prayers. I wish there were more that I could do to comfort you right now, but am sending you hugs. :grouphug: 

Linda


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I'm so very sorry to hear this news.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sarah,

I'm very sorry to hear about your dad. I am sending you hugs and prayers.

Debbie


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Sara, I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family, I know you will need tremendous strength in the coming months. 

Leslie


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

I'm very sorry about this diagnosis. I pray for strength for you and your family for what is ahead for you. :bysmilie:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Oh my, my heart stopped when I read your post. I lost my brother to ALS one year ago this month. I'll pray for strength for you and your family daily. I know I'm far away but if there is ever anything I can do please let me know.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Sarah. :grouphug:


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

Sarah, I'm so sorry for your devastating news. :grouphug: It's just so sad. I hope your Dad is able to be comfortable and without pain. Praying for you and your family. Kim~


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Sarah, I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. Please know that we are here for you if you want to talk. It seems you are very familiar with this disease. Again, I am so sorry and will add you to my prayers.......the family needs it just as much as the person that has the disease.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Sarah, I'm so sorry!  You and your family have my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Sending lots of prayers for you and your family. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear this. We lost my step-dad to Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis,(ALS) Lou Gehrig's disease about 10 years ago. I know first hand how devastating it is for a family to get a diagnosis like this. I know you and your family will find the strength you need to get through it. I'll be praying for your dad, you and your family. I'm sincerely sorry.
Jane


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Sarah, I am so very sorry. You, your dad and the rest of your family are in my prayers. rayer: :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear this. My prayers are with your family.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Sarah, I'm very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry Sarah........keeping you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Dad.  My heart breaks for you and your family. My prayers are with you and your family. rayer: rayer:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am so so sorry Sarah. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Dad :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats awful! I am holding you in my thoughts at this difficult time.


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh Sarah, Im so sorry to hear. You have so many wonderful people here for support. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Sarah. Know that my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your dad. Sending hugs and prayers to you and your family. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry, Sarah. I will keep you all in my thoughts and wish you comfort and strength. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Sarah, I am so sorry. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

So sorry to hear about your dear father . I know it is devastating news. :grouphug: to you and your family. Jill


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Sarah,

I am so very sorry to hear about your dad. There is really nothing to say that would ease your heart at this time. We are all family here and each of us have two shoulders meant for leaning on at any time. We are always here for you and your family. Hug your dad, tell him that you love him and we will be right here, day or night.

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

:grouphug: So sorry. We will pray for him and the family.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Well today certainly has not been so nice. Sarah I am so very sorry to hear about your Dad's diagnosis. I certainly will ask prayers of comfort for him and your family.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear this!! I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm very sorry to see this update, Sarah. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear the news. You all will be in my thoughts at this time :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'm so very sorry, Sarah. I know how much you hurt. I'm hurting with you. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Your father is in my prayers.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry Sarah  I didn't know what it was, I'm still reading about it :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear this devastating news. My heart aches for you and your family.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

Oh hun I am so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Sarah. You and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers. Hugs to you... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sarah :smcry: I'm here for you and will continue my prayers for you and your dad and family. :smcry:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

What sad news! :grouphug: Hugs to you and your family Sarah.






Joy


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sarah -- I'm soooo sorry to hear this. My prayers go out to you. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 
Thinking of you and your family. So sorry to hear the news. Many hugs from all of us.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Thank you everyone for your heartfelt love and support - it was more appreciated than you will ever know :grouphug: Sarah


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

QUOTE (dogloverx3 @ Jul 1 2008, 04:21 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=598998


> My Dad has received a diagnosis of Motor Neurone Disease ( ALS ) , this is the worst possible outcome . My family is devastated to say the least . My Grandmother died of this , so I am fully prepared how terrible this situation will become . Please think of my family at this difficult time . Sarah[/B]



I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. My best wishes to you father.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Sara I am so very sorry. Know that you, your dad and family will be in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm sorry you father and your family is going through this :grouphug: to everyone and many rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I must have missed this Sarah - Sorry about your dad :grouphug:


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

May God hold you all in his loving arms as you deal with this horrible illness. :grouphug:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

I am truly sorry.... your father is in my prayers....


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

How terrible. I'm so sorry Sarah. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear the news about your Dad. Unfortunately, I do know about ALS. Please know we are all here to listen and offer whatever support we can.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry your father and whole family is going through this :grouphug: My thoughts and prayers are with you all :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I'll be praying for your dad and the rest of you.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Sarah,
Such a horror. I'm so sorry.

My Mom died of an auto immune disease under Muscular Dystrophy, I know how you feel, somewhat. Does your Father live in Australia as well, or, perhaps the U.S.? If he lives in the States, I know The MDA will help out with equipment, doctor appointments, transportation, etc. 

The only thing you and your family can do is do your absolute best. You'll never have any regrets. Just try to stay well yourself, please take care. I'll be praying for you all. Tomorrow morning I'll go uptown and light some candles at St. Patrick's Cathedral.

Sincerely,
Kerry


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Such sad news. I feel sad for your dad and you family, Sarah. What a horrible disease to have to endure.


----------



## honeybun (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry about your father very sad news.


----------



## hambys97 (Feb 25, 2005)

Words cannot express how terribly sorry I am for you, your father, and all of your family. I am not familiar with this, but know that no one likes to have to sit by and watch their loved ones go through anything (especially with such a horrid outcome). Please know that I will keep you all close to my heart with thoughts and prayers coming your way.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Im so sorry to hear this devasting news! Hugs and prayers going out to you!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sarah I'm thinking and praying for you and your dad. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am very sad to hear about your Dad's diagnosis. It is a cruel blow to your family and I wish you the strength and hope to deal with this situation. I will hope that the illness will be slow to progress....


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Keeping your father and family/you in my prayers and thoughts. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh, Sarah, I am so very sorry. I will pray for your Dad and for all of your family. Thinking of you.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sarah, just wanted you to know that i'm thinking and praying for you your dad and family. Please keep us updated. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------

